# MILU



## MILU (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess I didn't post a thread here for MILU when he "left". It was on Dec. 05, 2010. 

This is 1 minute of silence for you, MILU. 
I will always love you.




























































.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 11, 2011)

Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.

He was a very Handsome Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## MILU (Mar 13, 2011)

Than you! I had a dream about him last night...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Binky free big guy


----------

